# Freeform custom CWC frame meets chevy.



## rick whitehurst (Jun 13, 2017)

I started out with a ladies Cleveland welding co. Frame and cut out 2 of the welds and one brazed section. Then I had some heavy steel tubing in my shed and made a slight bend that pleased my eye and welded it into boys bike position.... Stripped the frame to the metal and primed with VHT high heat metallic gold ( a paint that adheres to metal better than any rattle can primers)... Then a very light steel wool and a burgundy topcoat.


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jun 13, 2017)

The rims are a dark low metallic gray..... I intend to design my own tank from a pair of old chevy truck (1940) running boards.  The tank is going to be fairly large thanks to the extra long ladies head tube...and will wrap around the head tube with dual headlights built in.


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jun 13, 2017)

I also intend to design my own simple spring fork that will resemble a leading link suspension on motorcycles... Nowhere near as heavy as this one pictured but you get the idea.  Doing this because it'll look cool and it will be far below the tank nose and headlights.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm impressed with the work and imaginative ideas you have keep the pictures of the progress coming!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Jun 14, 2017)

I Agree, like to see more. The problem with other " gender benders" that I've seen is they end up looking a bit like Kaitlin Jenner, not quite right. I don't see that here so far. Also like your idea of using a high heat paint as the initial primer. I find the rattle can primers to be the weak link in getting a durable paint job with affordable products. Keep us posted, please.


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jun 14, 2017)

Bthanks for the replies guys. I have some other old chevy parts Im going to incorporate into this freak. Meanwhile, Im no artist but I drew a rough sketch of how I imagine the forks to be... Will get serious about them soon.... Need to find an old set of 26" forks with a drastic curve... Will run them backwards for this plan to work.   Lol... Crazy.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 14, 2017)

Not a bad sketch if you go get some graph paper you can actually scale it out, might be easier?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jun 14, 2017)

mike j said:


> I Agree, like to see more. The problem with other " gender benders" that I've seen is they end up looking a bit like Kaitlin Jenner, not quite right. I don't see that here so far. Also like your idea of using a high heat paint as the initial primer. I find the rattle can primers to be the weak link in getting a durable paint job with affordable products. Keep us posted, please.



For best adhesion I only let the gold VHT dry for an hour or two before a very light steel wool rub, then recoated with the burgundy. Just dont use a laquer or an epoxy over the gold unless you want a crackle finish...lol, I learned that hard lesson a long time ago.


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jun 14, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> Not a bad sketch if you go get some graph paper you can actually scale it out, might be easier?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yep... I'm going to do that after work tonight. I found some chrome 1x6 inch springs on eBay I can use.


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jun 14, 2017)

So... Has anyone seen forks around with a more drastic curve than the usual bend?


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 14, 2017)

Dude you are all over this! Let me know if you need anything I might be able to hook you up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jun 14, 2017)

in search of....   A set of forks with a more radical curve than most, with a six inch tube or longer.

A schwinn krate sissy bar with shocks, or similar type from other sissy bars.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 14, 2017)

Are you going to mount the forks backwards and use the bottom wheel drop outs as the pivot point for the front wheel swing arm? I like it! Sorry I work nights!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 15, 2017)

Bro I have a 24" Huffy Beach cruiser fork with a curvature I'm not sure of the length of the tube but I will send some pictures this afternoon and I'm going to go check out a pile of parts on Friday so might find something there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jun 15, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> Bro I have a 24" Huffy Beach cruiser fork with a curvature I'm not sure of the length of the tube but I will send some pictures this afternoon and I'm going to go check out a pile of parts on Friday so might find something there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yaeh, Ive been experimenting and it may take a 24 due to the outward extension of the links that raise it 2 inches....It will ride too high with the 26...thanks.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 15, 2017)

If you use the beach cruiser style fork they might be able to be curved a bit more with some heat or a tubing bender (round tubing) if you go with a more conventional fork (old school look) then you can cut a pie shape out and reweld to move it rearward.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 15, 2017)

You can just use a normal fork and weld on extension plates like the one you used as an example.  A jig saw with a metal cutting blade will cut through 1/8 plate steel like butter.


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Jun 15, 2017)

rick whitehurst said:


> The rims are a dark low metallic gray..... I intend to design my own tank from a pair of old chevy truck (1940) running boards.  The tank is going to be fairly large thanks to the extra long ladies head tube...and will wrap around the head tube with dual headlights built in.
> 
> View attachment 481128
> 
> View attachment 481137



Nice job ! Very interesting..... Keep us posted, Thanks


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 15, 2017)

You do realize that there is a whole website with an active membership devoted to exactly the kind of thing you are doing right? RatRodBikes.com There is an annual build off competition going on right now that you could join and submit this bike in.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks for the tip.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jun 15, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> You do realize that there is a whole website with an active membership devoted to exactly the kind of thing you are doing right? RatRodBikes.com There is an annual build off competition going on right now that you could join and submit this bike in.



Im going ther now.  Need to see what others have done. thanks. Inthe. Meantime I cut out oneside of tank... This wont be easy. Gonnarequire some bending and shaping and more cutting.


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jun 15, 2017)

... Or, I could fit this in with less hassle and call it "The long Hauler"


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 15, 2017)

That's cool as hell! Wire up some LEDs in the front of the cab where the headlights should be!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jun 15, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> Are you going to mount the forks backwards and use the bottom wheel drop outs as the pivot point for the front wheel swing arm? I like it! Sorry I work nights!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes, I think so. The pivot will be on the backward forks... Will send my wheel out a little further than noemal and Im ok with that.  Looking at old moped shocks on ebay. Some interesting possiblities.  The biggest problem with this is welding the tabs on everything for connecting it all together... Need to research bushings as well.... I think it may take a while.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 15, 2017)

McMaster Carr, are you familiar with them? If not Google it and your welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 16, 2017)

Don't ePay any shock/springs yet my buddy has a pair off an old mini bike, i'll get you a pic as soon as I can!


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 16, 2017)

I don't think you actually need the stainless/chrome cycle speedo piece? The two pieces of running board could be butt welded and mount right on the top tube?


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 23, 2017)

Cool build! keep us updated!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 23, 2017)

mike j said:


> I Agree, like to see more. The problem with other " gender benders" that I've seen is they end up looking a bit like Kaitlin Jenner, not quite right. I don't see that here so far. Also like your idea of using a high heat paint as the initial primer. I find the rattle can primers to be the weak link in getting a durable paint job with affordable products. Keep us posted, please.




Actually, Rustoleum  etching primer in a aerosol can works great.


----------



## Pauliemon (Jun 26, 2017)

rick whitehurst said:


> Bthanks for the replies guys. I have some other old chevy parts Im going to incorporate into this freak. Meanwhile, Im no artist but I drew a rough sketch of how I imagine the forks to be... Will get serious about them soon.... Need to find an old set of 26" forks with a drastic curve... Will run them backwards for this plan to work.   Lol... Crazy.
> 
> View attachment 481269



Sweet! Leading Link Fork. There were several variations of it. It worked awesome. The thing could get ugly in a crash. That linkage could come around and bite you.


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jul 5, 2017)

I have been so busy at work I haven't had time to update... I threw the bike together ( temporary) for a 4th of July party at our local park. Just tossed on a jchiggins beehive springer and some red fenders. The tank is not so easy to build, neither is the leading link... Just can't find enough time to spend on it. Plus it still 100 degrees outside.  I have not tried the etching primer but sounds good. I'll post pics tomorrow it's too dark now.


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jul 6, 2017)

... And I've come to the conclusion that the frame needs a lower bar installed. Or maybe a hanging tank?  Still not sure.  Or perhaps a ladies bluebird style "triple bar???"   Either option means a repaint after welding.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 6, 2017)

Can you use any of the bars on this? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 6, 2017)

I can get better pictures soon but it has small twin tube upper and the middle bars are also twin and run from the head tube to the rear wheel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 6, 2017)

Actually reverse of what I typed in the last post.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

